# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  How much resin do you need to put in the vat ?

## Hugues

Sorry for all these questions, I'm a bit impatient LOL.

Was wondering, how much resin do we need to poor in the vat for a print ? Can we put back the leftover resin in the container ?

----------


## jon@kudo3D

Not at all!  :Smile: 

If the VAT is well leveled,  minimum resin requirement is about 80ml.  Yes, you can recycle the resin.   However, the property of leftover resin is slightly changed after each use.   We recommend mixing one portion of the old resin with one portion of the fresh resin to maintain the stability of the resin.   Therefore, it is better to store the leftover in another container. Also, please remember to filter the resin to avoid damaging the Teflon film. Thanks!

----------

